# County Comm's Pocket Organizer?



## KSH92474 (Mar 19, 2006)

does anyone have it? i wanted to know if a poncho and emergency bag would fit including having pens, an arc P and a SAK(medium sized). how deep does it get to? 1"? less?


----------



## Stormdrane (Mar 19, 2006)

I have one and I like it. It can get thick depending on how much you put in it, but that's fine as it fits perfect in my BDU cargo pocket. The only thing I'd change is the inside right pocket is divided down the center which keeps it from being used to hold something like a 4 x 6 notebook, but other than that it's great.


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 19, 2006)

wow after seeing that post im sure that thing is going to go sold out. that thing can hold a lot! i see your Q-3 i think, your CRKT M-16-12(or 13 i believe) 

compared to what im putting in there, i think you're probably packing a bit more. i know that this is what i want now. Thanks!


----------



## Sigman (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks like a CRKT M16-01 with carbon fiber scales - Yes? I've got that knife! Nice...I've got a "few" of the CC pociet organizers as well - VERY HANDY!!


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 19, 2006)

oops my bad, i can't really tell since i don't have a single CRKT M-16

sigman, what do you keep in each of your pocket organizers? im curious


----------



## Stormdrane (Mar 19, 2006)

That one's an M16-13Z(zytel scales), a good knife for the price IMO. I used to have an M16-11 with carbon fiber scales but sold it.

The pocket organizer came with the velcro American flag patch. You could personalize it with a personal velcro patch. I wonder if CPF has a patch?


----------



## tracker870 (Mar 20, 2006)

The CC Organizer is excellent! Many uses.
I stuff mine with a lot of stuff, including an iPod nano.


----------



## revolvergeek (Mar 20, 2006)

I have one and I love it. I bought it after my experience working at our command post following hurricane Rita. I lived in BDUs every day for weeks and was literally walking around with the cargo pockets full of pens, markers, batteries and notepads. 90% of this stuff was there to give to somebody else when they needed it (long story), and as a result I ended up giving some of my personal stuff away that I had not intended to because it was mixed up in my pockets. This organizer allows me to keep my stuff seperate and contained. 

I will probably order a couple more before this hurricane season to stash around as Nano-BOBs.


----------



## Splusmer (Mar 20, 2006)

I've got three of the organizers, and I love them; two are mounted on my Maxpedition Falcon-II, and one's a "floater." You can remove the stitching on the right-hand side to open it to be a full pocket, but you have to be careful doing so (when I did it on one I cut through the outside a teeny bit in one spot).


----------



## jtice (Mar 20, 2006)

I have one, and another on the way! 
They are really nice, especially for the price.

~John


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks for the info guys. im definately getting one. now i just need to get a hold of some money...


----------



## Lmtfi (Mar 20, 2006)

I have four of them. Great little organizer. They have some very finite limits on the thickness of the items stored inside. Good construction and product for the price.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Mar 24, 2006)

i like it but they made a serious mistake in stitching the right side, as that's the side you want to put a notepad on with the card board backing going down the area they stitched up so your notepad does not fall out when opened, they should have made the right side like the left but leave the pen holders on the left.


----------



## scott (Mar 25, 2006)

I must be the only one who doesn't particularly like the CC Pocket Organizer. The thing about cargo pockets is that if the load gets very heavy or bulky you definitely notice it with every step. That said, the CC Pocket Organizer is overbuilt, and heavier than it needs to be. They could have used a much lighter material as it is already protected by the cargo pocket itself. I also don't like the fact that I have to remove it, unzip it, and then return it to the pocket in order to access most of the contents. I can understand why they added the belt loops, but I'd much rather have had a mesh/elastic pocket on both sides. I'd like to just reach into the pocket to get to my knife, pen, lighter, reading glasses and then slide them back into place when I'm finished with them. I'll probably end up using the CC Pocket Organizer for something, but it won't go in my cargo pockets. I want something lighter and more efficient.

Scott


----------



## Lmtfi (Mar 25, 2006)

TENMMIKE said:


> i like it but they made a serious mistake in stitching the right side, as that's the side you want to put a notepad on with the card board backing going down the area they stitched up so your notepad does not fall out when opened, they should have made the right side like the left but leave the pen holders on the left.



I had a similar observation - so I just pulled the stitching out on the right side and - voila!


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 25, 2006)

I must say that I am saddened by people buying this blatant foreign rip-off of the Spec-Ops Mini BDU Pocket organizer. Why not buy the real thing and keep an American company in business instead of sending your money to the people that stole the design? And I can speak from experience as to the quality, I bought the CC version before the Spec Ops version. The Spec Ops version has a higher grade of quality to it.... Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Lmtfi (Mar 25, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> I must say that I am saddened by people buying this blatant foreign rip-off of the Spec-Ops Mini BDU Pocket organizer. Why not buy the real thing and keep an American company in business instead of sending your money to the people that stole the design? And I can speak from experience as to the quality, I bought the CC version before the Spec Ops version. The Spec Ops version has a higher grade of quality to it.... Just my 2 cents....



Let me get this straight. You are condeming us for doing what you did? Do you think everyone (other than you) checks all possible design similarities worldwide before buying a $10. item? I for one don't have that kind of time. 

If you would like to compile a comprehensive list of alleged design similaries for flashlights, tactical nylon, watches, knives and the other items discussed on the board and post it here I would be happy to take a look.


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 25, 2006)

i would like that too. i've been looking for one of those. saves me more time to actually finish my homework


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 25, 2006)

*sigh* nevermind.....


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 25, 2006)

Spec-Ops is twice the price, and doesn't take Paypal.

County Comm is half the price, and does accept Paypal.


----------



## scott (Mar 25, 2006)

I think the Spec-ops is bulkier, heavier and even more annoying in the pocket than the CC Organizer. I want something that organizes my cargo pockets, not a HEAVY-duty zippered case that makes it harder and slower for me to get to my stuff. 

Scott


----------



## scott (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't mean to bash either company's product. They obviously seem to work for some (all?) of you guys. For those of you who like CC's organizer, here is a better way to carry it (at least if you wear military BDUs. If you pin the bottom inch or so of the pocket closed, the organizer will ride an inch or two higher in the pocket. Not only does it make it an inch or two easier to reach, but more importantly, it seems to flop against your leg less. BDU cargo pockets ride pretty low on the leg. Moving the organizer higher means that it rides against your thick thigh instead of flopping against your narrow knees. If this works for you, it is a simple matter to sew the bottom inch or so of the pocket permanently closed. I know this helps at least part of the problem for me. BDU's may fit differently on me than they do for others. It's worth a try, though. 

Scott


----------



## Raven (Mar 26, 2006)

Is this the organizer that everyone is talking about?

It does look a bit nicer, but it's hard to tell without having both to examine.

And it does say made in the USA, so not being made in a sweatshop would probably explain the cost difference


----------



## scott (Mar 26, 2006)

Up until I saw the above link, I wasn't aware that Spec-Op made a mini version of their pocket organizer. The CC one certainly does look like a blatant rip off.


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 26, 2006)

The first person to put a bulb to a battery got ripped off then.


----------



## Splusmer (Mar 27, 2006)

One feature that particularly attracts me to the CC over the SpecOps one is that the CC's belt loops have snaps on them, which lets me attach one to my packs with PALS webbing on it. The SpecOps lops are fixed in place (or they were the last time I checked), so I can't put one on my packs easily.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Mar 27, 2006)

Splusmer said:


> One feature that particularly attracts me to the CC over the SpecOps one is that the CC's belt loops have snaps on them, which lets me attach one to my packs with PALS webbing on it. The SpecOps lops are fixed in place (or they were the last time I checked), so I can't put one on my packs easily.



The SpecOps Op Order Pouch is pretty similar (maybe a tad larger, but not much) and has PALS attachment on the back as well as PALS webbing on the front. I have one and it's great.

JM-99


----------



## Dizos (Mar 27, 2006)

I own both. There is no comparison in quality between the two, the Spec-Ops organizer uses higher quality materials and is better built. Unless Countycomm asked permission first, the Countycomm version is also clearly a knock-off of the original Spec-Ops organizer. The concept of a general pocket organizer should be wide open to a lot of interpretation, I'm not sure why they followed the Spec-Ops design so closely.


----------



## Splusmer (Mar 27, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> The SpecOps Op Order Pouch is pretty similar (maybe a tad larger, but not much) and has PALS attachment on the back as well as PALS webbing on the front. I have one and it's great.
> 
> JM-99




Yup, got one of those too, and love it as well. It is bigger, but it's a great "add-on pocket" for slightly bulkier items (I've got a small pair of binocs and a compass, plus a few other things, in mine).


----------



## Stormdrane (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a Spec Ops mini cargo pocket organizer now, so I compared them side by side. The Spec Ops is slightly larger allowing it to hold a larger 4x6 notebook, has only one leash, belt attachments are sewn, and aside from the larger notebook fitting, the capacity is about the same. The Spec Ops is overall better in the fit & finish, but most of the materials appear almost the same. The Spec Ops cost twice as much as the County Comm version. Personally, I'd rather have two of the CC organizers at the price of one Spec Ops, and the CC has two leashes as well as having buttons on the belt attachment straps so it can easily be secured to a pack or molle attachments. The Sportsman's Guide also carries them now as a 2-pack(one black/one olive drab).


----------

